
Welcome Eric, Gustaf, and Jocelyn - janober
https://blog.ycombinator.com/welcome-eric-gustaf-and-jocelyn/
======
mwseibel
So happy to have all three of you on the team!

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Congrats on the new hires. At this point, it would be useful to have a web
page with all the partners and their bio. (maybe there is and I am missing
it?)

~~~
snowmaker
ycombinator.com/people

------
ivankirigin
Gustaf is awesome and has been a great help at my startup YesGraph. YC is
lucky to have him!

------
elmar
Eric was really no surprise :) such a great addition to the YC partner team.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13895967](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13895967)

------
benjanik
Congrats Jocelyn!

------
superamit
Gustaf is great! Incredibly sharp, ego-less and genuinely warm and friendly.

------
waqasaday
I recently had office hours with Gustaf, it would be an understatement to say
that he is an amazing partner. Every consumer facing startup in the batch
should do OH with him asap.

------
dubin
Congrats, Gustaf and others! Very well deserved.

------
Grustaf
I met Gustaf very briefly while unsuccessfully interviewing at YC, he seemed
great, congratulations to him!

------
markkat
Great additions! Gustaf is very insightful.

------
ffredrikk
Huge congrats to Gustaf and the YC team! :)

------
jkuria
Congrats on the new team members!

